# Steps to flash a rom and completely restore your phone.. Any faster way going about this?



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

How to flash a Rom/kernel and then recover completely from it:

1) Download Rom, Gapps, Kernel 
2) Put Rom, Gapps, Kernel on sdcard 
3) Make sure your backups are up to date 
4) Reboot into CWM/TWRP 
5) Wipe data/cache/dalvik
6) Flash Rom/Gapps/Kernel 
7) Reboot 
8) Type login, password, login password, 2step verification auth code 
9) Install Titanium Backup, Restore missing apps/data 
10) Apply Filter for useless stock apps 
11) Uninstall useless stock apps 
12) Add my other gmail account 
13) Type name/pw for other gmail account 
14) Enable custom keyboards 
15) Re-add all my widgets 
16) Clear cache/data from about 5 apps so that notifications start working again 
17) Re-Log into those apps so notifications start working 
18) Re-Sign into Dropbox so auto-upload starts working 
19) Choose my wallpaper 
20) Edit Developer Settings 
21) Edit my contact list to only show the groups I want to see on my phone. 
22) Reboot in Recovery
23) Flash Mods

And Voila. I might of missed something but as you can see it's a tiring process. Especially if one has to update more than 1 device. If anyone has a way to speed up the process let me know!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

If you're so tired of the process why not stick with one, stable ROM?


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Barf said:


> If you're so tired of the process why not stick with one, stable ROM?


I get too tempted with updates.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Boo hoo you contribute nothing and yet find something to bitch about.
Congratulations.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Boo hoo you contribute nothing and yet find something to bitch about.
> Congratulations.


For once, I am going to have to agree with Jubakuba. What exactly was the point of your topic? I don't think you're going to find many that sympathize with your plight and many of those steps could be automated or are just over-dramatic.

Like many similar topics, this one will probably just end in being closed sometime later today for the following reasons:

1) Over the top rant about how hard it is to back up and restore whether you realize it or not that will just irk many people.
2) Provide nothing of use like how to expedite the process.
3) If #2 can't be done further by you, then you should be asking for help on how to make it faster in a way that sounds less like a complaint.
4) If not #2 or #3, then either you're not as tired as you think you are of the process or you are just realizing you don't want to be a crackflasher anymore and haven't admitted it to yourself yet.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

u forgot step 24, when u smile and appreciate the fact that owning a nexus is the coolest thing ever.

android devs ftw!

hi


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I say unroot your phone or just don't install updates.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

yarly said:


> For once, I am going to have to agree with Jubakuba. What exactly was the point of your topic? I don't think you're going to find many that sympathize with your plight and many of those steps could be automated or are just over-dramatic.
> 
> Like many similar topics, this one will probably just end in being closed sometime later today for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


I finally admitted to #4 about a month ago. Went cold turkey and bought a Razr Maxx haha.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

titaniumbackup will backup your accounts.
it will also make an update.zip w/any apps/data you want to keep.
no need to login to google after flashing, just restore your accounts either making the zip or after installing/restoring apps.
1. either make a update.zip of titanium as system app or a complete update.zip of everthing 'apps/data/YOURACCOUNTS'
2. reboot wipe
2. flash rom
3. flash gapps if needed
4. flash titanium/or the apps/data zip you made
5. reboot done if you did a complete backup of your loved apps/data
6. if not restore apps/accounts
7. done reboot

as for the mod's why not just add them into the rom.zip most just replace shit, do so before flashing.

added note: you should read up on titanium backup, settings, sms, contact, xml, etc. you could save a fuckton of your time


----------



## gobbles78 (Aug 1, 2012)

I am never too tired to update. i love technology! to say your tired of it just stick to the AOSP the phone came with and go away. Wow out of all things to rant and whine about and this is it! maybe we should tell the Phone carriers to hurry up with the updates! give us more freedom with our phones instead of locking them down all the dang time! ahh forget it i am now ranting and don't need to. it is what it is.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

This is how I imagine the OP envisioned this thread:
"I'm gonna type up a bunch of steps that everyone does and it'll be GLORIOUS because I have a chick avatar. All will tout my greatness, shout it from the rooftops, and this thread will live on forever."

What really happened:
"SHUT UP!"


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

This thread is about as pointless as the "Good-bye, I've bought a (insert other phone model here)" threads.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm never rooting another android device again









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

You're stuck in a technology loop, OP! Get some fresh air and ask yourself if the value of what you get out of all of this matches the effort you put in.

As other people have said, though, you're doing it the hard way. I had similar laments months ago. Now I know how to script basic repetitive functions (save time, and the time that you do spend is time that you feel good about actually learning something), and I stick with cm nightlies that take almost no effort to update.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> This thread is about as pointless as the "Good-bye, I've bought a (insert other phone model here)" threads.


Those are my favorite.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


>


Actually everyone should care. It's a process that needs some implementation.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

In before the lock


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> It's less of a rant and more of how do you speed up this process. I don't know how to speed up the process. That's the problem.


You should say that then, since no one thought that was your intention really. Would have saved a lot of posters from replying in retaliation.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

yarly said:


> You should say that then, since no one thought that was your intention really. Would have saved a lot of posters from replying in retaliation.


The title of the thread ends with "..any faster way going about this?" Which makes his intention pretty clear to me.

I do agree this thread is useless but primarily because there really is not a much faster way to do it... But I thought it was pretty obvious.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> The title of the thread ends with "..any faster way going about this?" Which makes his intention pretty clear to me.


I'm pretty sure he edited that since last night so your statement is moot.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Last....
Actually doesn't take me that long and I'm always messing with something on my phone anyways. With twrp and tibu its really not much more than two or three sign ins and I'm good to go.

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## gobbles78 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well the Titanium backup option helps alot. it would speed up the app process like the other guy posted. also if you add mods make sure you get all of them. since alot of these mods are updated for the new Version it will be hard to streamline it.

it can be streamlined to 5 steps. it only takes me at the most 20 min to get the new firmware and maybe only the final fixes on a release should be utilized.
the developers do need people to try it and hunt those mistakes down so the developer can thrive and one set of eyes will never fix everything! i am happy you changed your title! maybe this is a good brainstorming article and people can voice good opinions now that the title has been fixed.



kochoid said:


> u forgot step 24, when u smile and appreciate the fact that owning a nexus is the coolest thing ever.
> 
> android devs ftw!
> 
> hi


NICE! i like #24 the Best!


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

yarly said:


> I'm pretty sure he edited that since last night so your statement is moot.


Well OK then.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

